# Photo Shop Advice



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay, I've finally gotten my husband to agree to letting me get a photoshop program. I am a serious novice when it comes to computers and the way programs work. I would like a program that i can make graphics and text with say for potion bottles. As well as change pictures to add funny things to it or text on it. I am also learning how to make my own webpage and want to be able to use the photoshop with it as well. My husband is actually very computer savy and Id like this to be something we could both benefit from. So what programs are out there that you think would would for us. Thanks so much for all your help.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

well......PhotoShop CS 2 is a great program. Youll probably want a book on how to do it if youre new. Photoshop is a brand, and basically THE image editing program. good-tutorials.com has some pretty good PhotoShop how-tos...i have photoshop CS 1, but i have a semi-illegal version of CS 3 sitting around that i need to install, lol

so, adobe photoshop CS 2.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Go here http://www.adobe.com/downloads/ Adobe has trial program's so you can try them to see what will work for you turtle.

I use Photoshop CS 2 for everything, it's a very good program.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

i agree, get adobe photoshop


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

okay so the CS2 stuff that means adobe? Cuz we have a Adobe Creative Suite that features Adobe Photoshop CS2...will this work?


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

adobe is for me


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

HOLY CRAP the CS2 is freakin expensive...lets not even suggest the CS3...WOW


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

It is expensive, but you get everything you could need from altering pictures to web design.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

okay okay ill get one, damn looks like no christmas this year


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

turtle2778 said:


> okay okay ill get one, damn looks like no christmas this year


turtle2778,

Adobe® Photoshop® CS2 or CS3 are both professional products that are amazingly powerful. But unless you really want to spend some serious time learning to use all the features, they may be overkill. Please don't misinterpret, if you want to learn how to use the best image processing program available then get Photoshop® and learn how to use it. However, if you have a more casual interest then you should consider Adobe® Photoshop® Elements 5.0. It's only $99 and contains most of the more popular features of the professional version. 
http://www.adobe.com/products/photoshopelwin/

Take TD's advise and download a 30-day trial version. Both versions are available. See if Elements has the features you're looking for. It's a no cost way to see if you're spending your christmas money wisely.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I agree with ScareFX on the Elements 5.0. I use it extensively at work and find it very intuitive and easy. For $99 you won't be disappointed.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Ditto on the Elements...easy to use for the average user and so much cheaper


----------

